# مسابقةالمميزون ..المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

*المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟*​ 


1-

ما هو الشيء المليء بالثقوب و لكنه يحتفظ بالماء؟
-أين يصل طول النهار الواحد إلى سنتين؟ 
-ماهي الكواكب التي تزنرها حلقات ؟ ​ 
2-
-ما هي الأعداد الثلاثة التي يساوي حاصل ضربها ، حاصل جمعها؟!!
-من اول من لبس الثياب الحمر ؟ ​ 



3- لماذا
• لماذا سميت جمهورية بوليفيا بهذا الاسم ؟ 
• لماذا امر الاسكندر المقدونى جنوده بحلق لحاهم ؟ ​ 
4- خمن
• لماذا سميت البرازيل بهذا الاسم ؟ 
• ما اسم اول سفينة طافت حول الكرة الارضية ؟
• كيف مات جاجارين رائد الفضاء ؟ ​ 


5- اين
• اين مات الاسكندر المقدونى الذى غزا الشرق ؟
• اين استخدم اول طابع دمغة فى العالم ؟​ 



6- ما معنى
• ما معنى كلمة ( تل ابيب )
• ما معنى كلمة سيناء ؟ 
• ما معنى كلمة اثيوبيا ؟ ​ 

7- فكر
• فى اى مكان كان اول اتحاد لكرة القدم ؟
• ما اسم اول صحيفة صُدرت فى مصر ؟
• ماهو الاسم السابق لدولة زيمبابوى ؟​ 
8- ماهى
• ماهى المدينة التى قدمها انطونيو هدية الى كليوباترا ؟
• ماهى عاصمة اليابان السابقة ؟ 
• ماهى الجائزة التى نالها ( ونستون تشرشل ) ؟​ 
9-
• ماهى الدولة التى عرضتها بريطانيا لاستيطان اليهود ؟
• ماهو الشىء الذى اخترعته هؤلاء العلماء
( جرهام بيل ــــ ..................)
( كولمان ــــ................... )
( الكسندر فولتا ـــــ.............. )​ 

10- من
• من هو الامبراطور الذى قتل امه وزوجته ؟
• من هو صاحب لقيب ديكتاتور ؟
• من هو مُكتشف بحيرة فيكتوريا ؟ 
• من هو الثائر العربى الذى اعدمه الايطاليون التسعين ؟​ 


11-ما اسم اللغة التركية الجنوبية الغربية ؟
ما اصلب مادة فى جسم الانسان ..
من الذي اكتشف البينيسلين ؟​ 




12-
من الذي اكتشف الجراثيم التي تسبب الامراض ؟ 
من الذي اكتشف اللقاح ؟ 
ما طول الامعاء ؟ ​ 

13-
من هي ربة الشعر الغنائي والحماسي في تصور اليونان ؟ 
كيف انتقم زيوس من بروميثيوس ؟ 
من هو الاله الذي منح البشر النار ؟ وممن اختطفها او اخذها​ 




جييييييييييلان............كلييموووووووووووووووو​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه 
اللى عرفاهم ميجوش تلاتة من عشرة​*


----------



## tenaaaa (8 فبراير 2010)

*2 صوت النسرماذا يدعى؟؟*
زعاق​ 
*صوت الافاعى ماذا يسمى؟؟؟*​ 
فحيح​ 
*السلاحف كم نوع؟؟*
8
*زنابق البحر ماهى؟؟*
حيوان بحري يشبه الزهرة
*اللؤلؤة اين تتكون؟؟ *​ 
حين تفتح المحارة صدفتها لتأخذ قليلا من ماء البحر يدخل مع الماء البحر يدخل مع الماء جسم غريب، وبمرور السنين يصبح نواة صغيرة من اللؤلؤ الثمين. اللؤلؤة.. 
*4 *
*الخنزيرالبرى موطنه الاصلي الاول اين ؟؟*
*اسيا*​ 
*الحوت كم يبقى تحت الماء؟؟*
يبقي مابين 15 دقيقة وساعة​ 
*الحوت كيف يتنفس؟؟*​ 
يتنفس بخياشيم أو مناخير تقع في أعلى الرأس​ 


*5 الذى لايغمض **عيناه طبعاً **هو **حيوان**.. وذلك اثناء النوم؟؟*
السمك​ 
*طيرالتمساح ما هو؟؟*
طائر صغير ينظف أسنان التمساح​ 
*ماهوالحمام الزاجل؟؟*
حمام للمراسلة​ 

*6 *
*صوت الذئب ماذا يسمى؟؟*
عواء​ 

*صوت الارنب ماذ يسمى؟؟ *
ضغيب​ 
*اليعفور من يكون اي حيوان يعني؟؟*​ 
الغزال​ 
*يرقات البعوض كيف تتنفس؟؟*
من ذيلها​ 
*ماذا يسمى صوت البغل ؟؟*
الشحيج​ 

*ماذا يسمى صوت الثيران؟؟*​ 
الخوار​ 

*8 *
*ماذا يسمى بيت النمل؟؟*​ 
قرية النمل​ 
*ماذا يسمى بيت النحل؟؟*
*خلية*​ 
*ماذا يسمى بيت العنكبوت*​ 
شباك​ 
*9 الافعى الطائرة ماهى؟؟*
صقر​ 
*القلقاس الهندى ماهو؟؟*
*هو* نبات غذائي مفيد يمد الجسم بالحديد والطاقة توجد منه انواع كثيرة منهالونه اخضر وآخر بنفسجي​ 

*10 الافعى النيلية ماهى؟؟*
افعي امريكية غير سامة طولها 3 امتار​ 
*الافعى النيلية كم طولها؟؟*​ 
3امتار​ 
*11 ماذا يسمى بيت الدجاج؟؟*
قن​ 
*ماذا يسمى بيت الخيل؟؟*​ 

الاصطبل​ 

*12 الخيل اين تكثر؟؟*
*تكثر* في البرازيل والصين وأميركا الشمالية والإتحاد السوفييتي​ 
*السكرين مما يستخرج ؟؟*​ 
من قطران الفحم​ 
 بس اكيد فيهم غش

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 فبراير 2010)

*1 البطريق يتواجد باي مكان؟؟     غالباً في نصف الكرة الجنوبي حول الشواطئ و الجزر البعيدة في المنطقة المتجمدة الجنوبية

2 صوت النسرماذا يدعى؟؟..     صفير
صوت الافاعى ماذا يسمى؟؟؟  فحيح

3 
السلاحف كم نوع؟؟  8 انواع
زنابق البحر ماهى؟؟  
اللؤلؤة اين تتكون؟؟ 

4 
الخنزيرالبرى موطنه الاصلي الاول اين ؟؟
الحوت كم يبقى تحت الماء؟؟       20 دقيقة
الحوت كيف يتنفس؟؟       بمناخير وخياشيم اعلى الرأس  

5 الذى لايغمض عيناه طبعاً هو حيوان.. وذلك اثناء النوم؟؟ 
طيرالتمساح ما هو؟؟
ماهوالحمام الزاجل؟؟  احد انواع الحمام وكان يستخدم قديما فى نقل الرسائل ولديه غريزة حب الوطن والرجوع اليه مرة اخرى مهما كثرت المسافات
6 
صوت الذئب ماذا يسمى؟؟       عواء
صوت الارنب ماذ يسمى؟؟    ضغيب
اليعفور من يكون اي حيوان يعني؟؟   الغزال

7 يرقات البعوض كيف تتنفس؟؟    من خلال ذيلها
ماذا يسمى صوت البغل ؟؟   شحيج
ماذا يسمى صوت الثيران؟؟     خوار

8 
ماذا يسمى بيت النمل؟؟    قرية النمل
ماذا يسمى بيت النحل؟؟
ماذا يسمى بيت العنكبوت

9 الافعى الطائرة ماهى؟؟  حية الاشجار
القلقاس الهندى ماهو؟؟    البطاطا السكرية وهى غنية بفيتامين(ج)

10 الافعى النيلية ماهى؟؟   هى من الافاعى الامريكية وغير سامة ويطلق عليها (الغوفرية)
الافعى النيلية كم طولها؟؟    3 امتار

11 ماذا يسمى بيت الدجاج؟؟     
ماذا يسمى بيت الخيل؟؟


12 الخيل اين تكثر؟؟      البرازيل والصين وامريكا الشمالية والاتحا السوفيتى
السكرين مما يستخرج ؟؟     من قطران الفحم

13 دائما كان يعرض معرض للوحوش متى كان الاخير؟؟

بأي زمان وعلى عهد من عرض اقدم معرض للوحوش؟؟


اللى عرفت اجيبهم دول​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			1 البطريق يتواجد باي مكان؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


النصف الجنوبي للكرة الارضية




			2 صوت النسرماذا يدعى؟؟..
صوت الافاعى ماذا يسمى؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


صفير     ، فحيح




			السلاحف كم نوع؟؟
زنابق البحر ماهى؟؟
اللؤلؤة اين تتكون؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انواع السلاحف 8 ( كيمبس ، اوليف ، هاوكس بيل ، لوفرهين ، جرين تارتل ، بلاك تارتل ، فلات باك ، ليدر باك )
زنابق البحر حيوانات بحرية صعيرة شبيه بالزهار





			4 
الخنزيرالبرى موطنه الاصلي الاول اين ؟؟
الحوت كم يبقى تحت الماء؟؟
الحوت كيف يتنفس؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اوروبا 
15 : 60 دقيقة
بالخياشيم او مناخير في اعلي الراس





			5 الذى لايغمض عيناه طبعاً هو حيوان.. وذلك اثناء النوم؟؟
طيرالتمساح ما هو؟؟
ماهوالحمام الزاجل؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الماعز
طائر صغير ينظف اسنان التمساح 
احد انواع الحماك كان يستخدم قديما لنقل الرسائل ويتميز بعودته للموطن الاصلي وكانت الرشائل تربط في قدميه






			6 
صوت الذئب ماذا يسمى؟؟
صوت الارنب ماذ يسمى؟؟ 
اليعفور من يكون اي حيوان يعني؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عواء
ضغيب
الغزال






			7 يرقات البعوض كيف تتنفس؟؟
ماذا يسمى صوت البغل ؟؟
ماذا يسمى صوت الثيران؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من ذيلها
شحيح
خوار




			8 
ماذا يسمى بيت النمل؟؟
ماذا يسمى بيت النحل؟؟
ماذا يسمى بيت العنكبوت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قريه
خليه
شبكة




			9 الافعى الطائرة ماهى؟؟
القلقاس الهندى ماهو؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هي حيه تطير من شجرة لشجرة وتعرف بحيه الاشجار وهي نارده الوجود وموطنها جزر الملايو وخاصة في جاوي

البطاطا السكرية


[






			center]10 الافعى النيلية ماهى؟؟
الافعى النيلية كم طولها؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
من الافاعي الامريكية ، وهي غير سامة
3 امتار






			11 ماذا يسمى بيت الدجاج؟؟
ماذا يسمى بيت الخيل؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قن 
اسطبل






			12 الخيل اين تكثر؟؟
السكرين مما يستخرج ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

البرازيل الصين امريكا الشماليه الاتحاد السوفيتي
قطران الفحم






			13 دائما كان يعرض معرض للوحوش متى كان الاخير؟؟

بأي زمان وعلى عهد من عرض اقدم معرض للوحوش؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مصر في عهد الملكة حتشبسوت*[/center]


----------



## ponponayah (8 فبراير 2010)

*يالهوى اللى اعرفهم صغننين اوى
طيب ينفع اغش ولا تؤتؤ​*


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

*  1  البطريق يتواجد باي مكان؟؟*

في القطب الشمالي يمكن 
*   2
 صوت النسرماذا يدعى؟؟**..*
* ذا ساوند اوف ذا ايغل 

صوت الافاعى ماذا يسمى؟؟؟*
فحيح 

*   3  *
* السلاحف  **كم نوع**؟؟
هي من البرمائيات و في منها نوعين بظن 
بي من كل نوع في انوااااااااع 

* * زنابق البحر ** ماهى؟؟
نباتات ما بيعرفوها بالوطن العربي ههههه
* * اللؤلؤة** اين تتكون**؟؟ *
بالمحارة ؟؟؟؟؟ و في البحر طبعا كانت دبي من زمان شغلة باللؤلؤ بس 
هلق صارو يشتغلو بالمازوت و كان يموت كتير ناس مشان الؤلؤ 

*   4 *
* الخنزيرالبرى موطنه الاصلي** الاول** اين ؟؟
اين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما بعرف اين بس يمكن بفلسطين 

* * الحوت ** كم يبقى** تحت الماء؟؟
كتييييييييييييير 

* * الحوت  **كيف يتنفس؟؟*
هو من الثديات فبظن بيتنفس لما بيطلع و بطالع المي من نافوخو 
او يمكن عندو حراشف بس ما بظن عندو حراشف 

*    5  الذى لايغمض **عيناه طبعاً **هو  **حيوان**.. وذلك  اثناء النوم؟؟
السمكة لانو ما عليا جفوووووووووووون هههههههههه 

* * طيرالتمساح ** ما هو؟؟
هو التمساح لما حد بيرمي من الطابق الخامس فاكيد بيبقى طاير فده طير التمساح 

* * ماهوالحمام الزاجل؟؟*
هو طير للمراسلة استخدمو القديمين 
و كانو بالحرب لما يحاصرو حصن او قلعة او مدينة  يراقبو السما مشان اذا شافو اي حمامة ينزلوها خوف انو تحمل رسالة نجدة و تجبلن الامدادات و المعونة 

*   6  *
* صوت الذئب ماذا يسمى؟؟
عوااااااااااااااااااء 

* * صوت الارنب ماذ يسمى؟؟
ما بعرف بس في واحد حمصي سأل اخوه كيف بدي اصطاد الارنب قلو تخبى ورا الشجرة و قلد  صوت الجزرة 
*
* اليعفور من يكون اي حيوان يعني؟؟*

حمار لانو محمد رسول الاسلام سمى حمارو يعفور  
يمكن معلومتي غلط بس انا عم جاوب من عندي
هههههههههه 
 
*    7  يرقات البعوض ** كيف تتنفس؟؟*
ما فهمت السؤال 

*ماذا يسمى صوت البغل ؟؟
ما بعرف بس شو ماكان صوتو يسكت احسن 

* *ماذا يسمى صوت الثيران؟؟*

روووووووووووووووووح و لا عندي اي معلومة 

*  8 *
*ماذا يسمى بيت النمل؟؟
مستعمرة 
* *ماذا يسمى بيت النحل؟؟
خلية 
* *ماذا يسمى بيت العنكبوت*
شبكة 
*   9  الافعى الطائرة **  ماهى؟؟*
هي حيوان بعيش بالبحر او النهر بس هي حيوان مائي 

* القلقاس الهندى **  ماهو؟؟*

شوبعرفني 

*    10   الافعى النيلية **ماهى؟؟
افاعي تعيش في نهر النيل 

* * الافعى النيلية كم طولها؟؟*
ما بعرف 
*     11 ماذا يسمى  بيت الدجاج؟؟
بالسوري خم الدجاج و لما تقلك امك يخرب بيتك هالغرفة متل خم الدجاج معناتها غرفتك غير مرتبة و ريحتها نفس ريحة بيت الدجاجة 

بس اسمو بالعربي بظن قن الدجاج 

* *ماذا يسمى بيت الخيل؟؟*

اسطبل 

لانو استاذ الرياضيات دايما بقلنا يخرب بيتكن ما بحس حالي فايت لصف بحس حالي فايت لاسطبل 
 
*    12 الخيل ** اين تكثر؟؟
بصراحة المغرب من اكثر الاماكن الي فيها خيول عربية بس ما بعرف اين اكتر مكان في خيل يمكن امريكا 

* * السكرين ** مما يستخرج** ؟؟*
من من .....

مابعرف بس من النباتات معقول يعني ؟؟
 *     13 دائما كان يعرض معرض للوحوش متى كان الاخير؟؟*
شو بعرفني 

*بأي زمان**  وعلى عهد من عرض  اقدم معرض للوحوش؟؟

اصلا ما بعرف شو يعني معرض وحوش 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*1- النصف الجنوبى من الكرة الارضية

[
color="royalblue"]2- زعاق -فحيح

3-
توجد فى العالم ثمانية انواع من السلاحف:
1. كيمبس ريدلى
2. اوليف ريدلى
3. هاوكس بيل
4. لوقر هيد (ضخمة الراس (
5. جرين تارتل ( السلحفاة الخضراء(
6. بلاك تارتل ( السلحفاة السوداء(
7. فلات باك (مسطحة الظهر(
8. ليدرباك (جلدية الظهر)


حيوانات بحرية صغيرة شبيهة بالأزهار

تتكون في صدف حيوان من النوع القشري .


4-شمال افريقيا ومعظم اوراسيا من الجزر البريطانية الى اليابان وفى الشمال لقد امتد نطاق ليمتد لجنوب
اسكندنافيا وجنوب سيبريا


ويبقى تحت الماء بين 15دقيقة وساعة .

الحوت من ذوات الرئة يتنفس بخياشيم أو مناخير تقع في أعلى الرأس 


5- السمك

طائر صغير ينظف أسنان التمساح .

نوع من الحمام سريع الطيران

6- عواء

ضقيب

الغزال

7- من ذيلها
شحيح
الخوار

8-القرية او الوكر

خلية

شبكة


9- هي التي تطير وهي نادرة الوجود موطنها جزر الملايو وخاصة جاوي تعرف بحية الاشجار لان ميزتها الطيران من شجرة إلى اخرى ان تبسط نفسها فتصبح اشبه بشريط 

هو ما يعرف بالبطاطا السكرية , موطنها الأول الهند وهي غنية بفيتامين (ج) .

10-من الافاعى الامريكية

قرابة ال3 متر

11- القن او الخم

الاسطبل

12-البرازيل والصين وأميركا الشمالية والإتحاد السوفييتي

يستخرج السكرين من قطران الفحم .

13- قبل الميلاد بقرابة قرن ونصف

فى عهد ملكة مصر حتشبسوت حيث كانوا مغرمين بالوحوش التى تمثل قوتهم
​*​​[/COLOR]


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

معلش اصلى كنت خارجة برة البيت ولسة جاية فملحقتش من الاول

*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> اللى عرفاهم ميجوش تلاتة من عشرة​*




ماشي معاكي اسبوعين
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *يالهوى اللى اعرفهم صغننين اوى
> طيب ينفع اغش ولا تؤتؤ​*





ممكن بس ازاي


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

تينا و سندريلا و تاسوني و ابو كف عم يغشو غشاشيييييييييييييين 

بس الله شايفكن هي معلومات لازم تجاوبو عنها من معلوماتكم الشخصية مو تروحو تدورو عليه و تجيبو 

مثلا قال شوووووووووو 

* كيمبس ريدلى
2. اوليف ريدلى
3. هاوكس بيل
4. لوقر هيد (ضخمة الراس (
5. جرين تارتل ( السلحفاة الخضراء(
6. بلاك تارتل ( السلحفاة السوداء(
7. فلات باك (مسطحة الظهر(
8. ليدرباك (جلدية الظهر)


بالله عنجد ما عم بعرفك يا تاسوني متخصصة بعلم الزواحف و السلاحف 

هههههههههههه ما بدي عم يغشووووووووووو 

كليموووووووووووووووو شوف شي حل عم يغشو كلن 
*


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> معلش اصلى كنت خارجة برة البيت ولسة جاية فملحقتش من الاول
> 
> *​





براحتك

ممكن ما يكونش كل الاسئلة مجاوبين عليها


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			ينا و سندريلا و تاسوني و ابو كف عم يغشو غشاشيييييييييييييين

بس الله شايفكن هي معلومات لازم تجاوبو عنها من معلوماتكم الشخصية مو تروحو تدورو عليه و تجيبو

مثلا قال شوووووووووو

كيمبس ريدلى
2. اوليف ريدلى
3. هاوكس بيل
4. لوقر هيد (ضخمة الراس (
5. جرين تارتل ( السلحفاة الخضراء(
6. بلاك تارتل ( السلحفاة السوداء(
7. فلات باك (مسطحة الظهر(
8. ليدرباك (جلدية الظهر)


بالله عنجد ما عم بعرفك يا تاسوني متخصصة بعلم الزواحف و السلاحف

هههههههههههه ما بدي عم يغشووووووووووو

كليموووووووووووووووو شوف شي حل عم يغشو كلن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بكده يثبت طحبوش انه غير قارئ للقوانين

من ضمن القوانين لتللك المسابقة كالاتى

نجيب المعلومات من مصااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادر
يعنى البحث ومن ضمنه البحث على النت

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يقتل يرجم يشنق*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 فبراير 2010)

*الاسئلة اللي بعرف اجابتها خمسة فقط 
ومش حابة اغش من النت عندي دور برد مدوخني 
اللة يوفق اللي بدة يكسب 
مرسي الجميلة جيلان والعبقري كليمو علي المسابقة الحلوة كتير​*


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

يعني في اي واحد ما بيعرف هالمعلومة يعملها نسخ لصق من اي موقع و يجيبها شو استفدنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

معلش يا تاسوني حسابك بعدين جايبة علاماتك بالغش ماهيك 

ربنا شايف و عارف


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> يعني في اي واحد ما بيعرف هالمعلومة يعملها نسخ لصق من اي موقع و يجيبها شو استفدنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> معلش يا تاسوني حسابك بعدين جايبة علاماتك بالغش ماهيك
> 
> ربنا شايف و عارف




*هتستفاد انك عرفت دورت وجبت
وعرفت المعلومة حتى لو مش من دماغك
هتكون استفدت انك دورت وعرفتها
واكيد هتفضل عارفها*​


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

> هتستفاد انك عرفت دورت وجبت
> وعرفت المعلومة حتى لو مش من دماغك
> هتكون استفدت انك دورت وعرفتها
> واكيد هتفضل عارفها



اوك هنعمل بنصيحتك بس مش هي المسابقة على الي بعدها


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> اوك هنعمل بنصيحتك بس مش هي المسابقة على الي بعدها




*تمام كدة ياطحبوش*​


----------



## مريم12 (9 فبراير 2010)

*البطريق يتواجد باي مكان؟؟
القطب الجنوبى
2 صوت النسرماذا يدعى؟؟..*
*زعاق*
*صوت الافاعى ماذا يسمى؟؟؟*

*فحيح*
*3 *
*السلاحف **كم نوع**؟؟*
*ثمانية انوع*
*وهم:*

*كيمبس ريدلى 

اوليف ريدلى 

هاوكس بيل 

لوقر هيد (ضخمة الراس ) 

جرين تارتل ( السلحفاة الخضراء)

بلاك تارتل ( السلحفاة السوداء)
فلات باك (مسطحة الظهر)

ليدرباك (جلدية الظهر) 
*

*زنابق البحر **ماهى؟؟*
*حيوانات بحرية صغيرة شبيهة بالازهار*


*اللؤلؤة** اين تتكون**؟؟ *

*تتكون في صدف حيوان من النوع القشري* 
*4 *
*الخنزيرالبرى موطنه الاصلي** الاول** اين ؟؟*

*شمال افريقيا ومعظم اوراسيا من الجزر البريطانية الى اليابان وفى الشمال لقد امتد نطاق ليمتد لجنوب
اسكندنافيا وجنوب سيبريا*

*الحوت **كم يبقى** تحت الماء؟؟*
 *بين 15دقيقة وساعة* 


*الحوت **كيف يتنفس؟؟*

*بخياشيم اومناخيرفى اعلى الراس
5 الذى لايغمض عيناه طبعاً هو حيوان.. وذلك اثناء النوم؟؟*
*السمك*

*طيرالتمساح **ما هو؟؟*
*طائر صغير ينظف أسنان التمساح*

*ماهوالحمام الزاجل؟؟*
*هو حمام سريع الطيران و كان يستخدم قديما كوسيلة لارسال الرسائل*

*6 *
*صوت الذئب ماذا يسمى؟؟*
_*عواء*
_*صوت الارنب ماذ يسمى؟؟ *
*ضغيب *
*اليعفور من يكون اي حيوان يعني؟؟*
*الغزال*

*7 يرقات البعوض **كيف تتنفس؟؟*
*من زيلها*


*ماذا يسمى صوت البغل ؟؟*

*شحيح*

*ماذا يسمى صوت الثيران؟؟*

*خوار*
*8 *
*ماذا يسمى بيت النمل؟؟*
*الوكر*
*ماذا يسمى بيت النحل؟؟*
*شبكة*
*ماذا يسمى بيت العنكبوت*
*شبكة*
*9 الافعى الطائرة **ماهى؟؟*
*هي التي تطير وهي نادرة الوجود موطنها جزر الملايو وخاصة جاوي تعرف بحية الاشجار لان ميزتها الطيران من شجرة إلى اخرى ان تبسط نفسها فتصبح اشبه بشريط* 

*القلقاس الهندى **ماهو؟؟*
*هو ما يعرف بالبطاطا السكرية , موطنها الأول الهند وهي غنية بفيتامين (c)*

*10 الافعى النيلية **ماهى؟؟*

*نوع من الافاعى الامريكيةو هى غير سامة*

*الافعى النيلية كم طولها؟؟*

*قرابة 3 امتار*


*11 ماذا يسمى بيت الدجاج؟؟*

*الخم*

*ماذا يسمى بيت الخيل؟؟*
*الاسطبل*


*12 الخيل **اين تكثر؟؟*
*البرازيل والصين وأميركا الشمالية والإتحاد السوفييتي*
*السكرين **مما يستخرج** ؟؟*
*من قطران الفحم*

*13 دائما كان يعرض معرض للوحوش متى كان الاخير؟؟*
*قبل الميلاد بقرن و نصف*


*بأي زمان** وعلى عهد من عرض اقدم معرض للوحوش؟؟*
_*فى عهد الملكة حتشبثوت*
_


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (9 فبراير 2010)

*1- القطب الشمالي 
2- صوت الافاعي فحيح
3- اللؤلؤة في قاع المحيطات
4- الحوت يتنفس ب... أنفة طبعا
5- البومة !
6- اليعفور تقريبا الاسد او النسر
7- 
8- بيت النحل هو الخلية
9- 
10- هي افعي منتشرة في النيل
11- بيت الخيل الاسطبل
12- ​*


----------



## geegoo (9 فبراير 2010)

*أنا جيت أجاوب لقيت طحبوش سبقني ....
*

*و المفروض الجائزة تبقي لحد فينا ....*
:smi420:


----------



## geegoo (9 فبراير 2010)

*بس هي فعلا فكرة جميلة جدا .....*
*و أنا معاكوا من المسابقة الجاية .....*
​


----------



## john2 (9 فبراير 2010)

*1 البطريق يتواجد باي مكان؟؟*
*القطب الجنوبى*

*2 صوت النسرماذا يدعى؟؟..*
*زعاق*

*صوت الافاعى ماذا يسمى؟؟؟*

*فحيح*


*3 السلاحف كم نوع؟؟*
*ثمانية انوع*
*وهم:*

*كيمبس ريدلى *

*اوليف ريدلى *

*هاوكس بيل *

*لوقر هيد (ضخمة الراس ) *

*جرين تارتل ( السلحفاة الخضراء)*

*بلاك تارتل ( السلحفاة السوداء)*

*فلات باك (مسطحة الظهر)*

*ليدرباك (جلدية الظهر) *


*زنابق البحر ماهى؟؟*
*حيوانات بحرية صغيرة شبيهة بالازهار*


*اللؤلؤة اين تتكون؟؟ *

*تتكون في صدف حيوان من النوع القشري *
*4 *
*الخنزيرالبرى موطنه الاصلي الاول اين ؟؟*

*شمال افريقيا ومعظم اوراسيا من الجزر البريطانية الى اليابان وفى الشمال لقد امتد نطاق ليمتد لجنوب*
*اسكندنافيا وجنوب سيبريا*

*الحوت كم يبقى تحت الماء؟؟*
*بين 15دقيقة وساعة *


*الحوت كيف يتنفس؟؟*

*بخياشيم اومناخيرفى اعلى الراس*

*5 الذى لايغمض عيناه طبعاً هو حيوان.. وذلك اثناء النوم؟؟*
*السمك*

*طيرالتمساح ما هو؟؟*
*طائر صغير ينظف أسنان التمساح*

*ماهوالحمام الزاجل؟؟*
*هو حمام سريع الطيران و كان يستخدم قديما كوسيلة لارسال الرسائل*

*6 *
*صوت الذئب ماذا يسمى؟؟*
*عواء*

*صوت الارنب ماذ يسمى؟؟ *
*ضغيب *

*اليعفور من يكون اي حيوان يعني؟؟*
*الغزال*

*7 يرقات البعوض كيف تتنفس؟؟*
*من زيلها*


*ماذا يسمى صوت البغل ؟؟*
*شحيح*

*ماذا يسمى صوت الثيران؟؟*
*خوار*

*8 *
*ماذا يسمى بيت النمل؟؟*
*الوكر*

*ماذا يسمى بيت النحل؟؟*
*شبكة*

*ماذا يسمى بيت العنكبوت؟؟*
*شبكة*

*9 الافعى الطائرة ماهى؟؟*
*هي التي تطير وهي نادرة الوجود موطنها جزر الملايو وخاصة جاوي تعرف بحية الاشجار لان ميزتها الطيران من شجرة إلى اخرى ان تبسط نفسها فتصبح اشبه بشريط *

*القلقاس الهندى ماهو؟؟*
*هو ما يعرف بالبطاطا السكرية , موطنها الأول الهند وهي غنية بفيتامين (c)*

*10 الافعى النيلية ماهى؟؟*
*نوع من الافاعى الامريكيةو هى غير سامة*

*الافعى النيلية كم طولها؟؟*
*قرابة 3 امتار*

*11 ماذا يسمى بيت الدجاج؟؟*
*الخم*

*ماذا يسمى بيت الخيل؟؟*
*الاسطبل*

*12 الخيل اين تكثر؟؟*
*البرازيل والصين وأميركا الشمالية والإتحاد السوفييتي*

*السكرين مما يستخرج ؟؟*
*من قطران الفحم*

*13 دائما كان يعرض معرض للوحوش متى كان الاخير؟؟*
*قبل الميلاد بعشر قرون*


*بأي زمان وعلى عهد من عرض اقدم معرض للوحوش؟؟*
*فى عهد الملكة حتشبثوت*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 فبراير 2010)

* البطريق يتواجد باي مكان؟؟*
*فى المناطق القطبية الجنوبية*
*2 صوت النسرماذا يدعى؟؟..*
*صفير*
*صوت الافاعى ماذا يسمى؟؟؟*
*فحيح*
*3*
*السلاحف كم نوع؟؟*
*250*
*زنابق البحر ماهى؟؟*
*حيوانات بحرية صغيرة شبيهة بالأزهار .*
*اللؤلؤة اين تتكون؟؟*
*تتكون في صدف حيوان من النوع القشري .*
*4*
*الخنزيرالبرى موطنه الاصلي الاول اين ؟؟*
*اوروبا*
*الحوت كم يبقى تحت الماء؟؟*
*يبقى تحت الماء بين 15دقيقة وساعة .*
*الحوت كيف يتنفس؟؟*
*يتنفس بخياشيم أو مناخير تقع في أعلى الرأس*
*5 الذى لايغمض عيناه طبعاً هو حيوان.. وذلك اثناء النوم؟؟*
*السمك تقريبا علشان ملهوش جفون*
*طيرالتمساح ما هو؟؟*
*ده الطير اللى بينضف اسنان التمساح*

*ماهوالحمام الزاجل؟؟*
*ده حمام كانوا بيستخدموه زمان فى ارسال الرسايل وكان  بيرجع تانى لصاحبه*
*6*
*صوت الذئب ماذا يسمى؟؟*
*العواء*
*صوت الارنب ماذ يسمى؟؟*
*ضغيب*
*اليعفور من يكون اي حيوان يعني؟؟*
*الظبى باين*

*7 يرقات البعوض كيف تتنفس؟؟*
*ذيلها على ما اتذكر*
*ماذا يسمى صوت البغل ؟؟*
*شحيج*
*ماذا يسمى صوت الثيران؟؟*
*الخوار*
*8*
*ماذا يسمى بيت النمل؟؟*
*قرية النمل بجد السؤال ده صعب ههههههههههه*
*ماذا يسمى بيت النحل؟؟*
*الخلية*
*ماذا يسمى بيت العنكبوت*
*بيت العنكبوت هههههههههه*
*9 الافعى الطائرة ماهى؟؟*
*نوع افاعى الاشجارقادرة على الانزلاق فى الهواء*

*القلقاس الهندى ماهو؟؟*
*هومايعرف بالبطاطا السكرية*
*10 الافعى النيلية ماهى؟؟*
*من الافاعى الامريكية وهى غير سامة*
*الافعى النيلية كم طولها؟؟*
*3 امتار تقريبا*

*11 ماذا يسمى بيت الدجاج؟؟*
*القن*
*ماذا يسمى بيت الخيل؟؟*
*الاسطبل*

*12 الخيل اين تكثر؟؟*

*السكرين مما يستخرج ؟؟*
*يفوق السكر حلاوة بين 300 الى 550 مرة !*
*هي مادة شبيهة بالسكر لكن تكاد تكون معدومة الطاقة الحرارية و الكالوري*
*السكرين آمن بشكل موثق لمرضى السكر لأنه شبه معدوم في تأثيره كسكر*
*13 دائما كان يعرض معرض للوحوش متى كان الاخير؟؟*

*بأي زمان وعلى عهد من عرض اقدم معرض للوحوش؟؟*
*قبل الميلاد بقرن ونصف*
*فى مصر*
*فى عهد الملكة حتشبسوت*

*جامدة الاسئلة دى*
​


----------



## rana1981 (9 فبراير 2010)

*انا بعرفن كلن بس بدي اعطي فرصة لغيري :t30::heat:​*


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

غشاشين كلكن


----------



## tasoni queena (9 فبراير 2010)

*



			غشاشين كلكن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طحبوش متغاظ  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا طحبوش القوانين بتقول ابحثوااااااااا واستعينوا بمصاااااااااااااااادر

بس انا عجبتنى اوى الحلول اللى انت حلتها

*​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2010)

صفر من عشر

هههههه


​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> غشاشين كلكن



ليه يا طحبوش صدقنى انا  غشيت شوية بتاع خمسة اما الباقى كنت عارفاه
وبعدين احنا استعينا بمصادر وصدقنى هو مصدر واحد بس اللى استعنت منه 
غش انت كمان هههههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (9 فبراير 2010)

> بس انا عجبتنى اوى الحلول اللى انت حلتها




عجبتك لانها طالع منظرها زي حلول طفل في الاول الابتدائي قدام حلولكم يا جهابزة المثقفين هههههههههههه 

عاوزك تكتبي انواع السلاحف ع الغايب هههههههههههههههههه 

مش تعلمتيها من المصدر اكتبيها ع الغايب بس من دون الرجوع للمصدر عاوزها كده ع الغايب هههههههه 



> غش انت كمان هههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههه اه هعمل كده المسابقة الي جاية بس دلوقتي مش عاوز اتنازل عن مبادئي 
خلاص لما يبقى في مسابقة تانية هتخلى عن مبادئي و اعمل زيكم 

بس دلوقتي لن اتخلى عن مبادئي 

و ده اسمو غش و ربنا شايف و عارف انتو بتعملو ايه ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (9 فبراير 2010)

*انا طبعا كمكنتش عارفه الاجابه كامله لعشره اسئله *
*بس يكفيني انه استفدت واعرفت اجابات الاسئله*
*بجد فكره الموضوع رائعه *
*ربنا يقويكم*
*ويبارك خدمتكم كليمو وجيلان*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2010)

_اد  يا عم  كليمو انتو  بتهزرو ولا ايه     لا  انا جيت لقيت المنتدى   كله  مجاوب   اغش انا يعنى ولا ايه ؟_​


----------



## طحبوش (10 فبراير 2010)

غش يا عمي الشيخ غش و اتكل على الله هههههه


----------



## just member (10 فبراير 2010)

*باين حالي جيت متأخر
بشارك بالمرة الجاية بنعمة المسيح

بالتوفيق الكم يا اخوتي
*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _اد  يا عم  كليمو انتو  بتهزرو ولا ايه     لا  انا جيت لقيت المنتدى   كله  مجاوب   اغش انا يعنى ولا ايه ؟_​




المرة الجاية ها نعمل توقيت لانطلاق المسابقة


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2010)

just member قال:


> *باين حالي جيت متأخر
> بشارك بالمرة الجاية بنعمة المسيح
> 
> بالتوفيق الكم يا اخوتي
> *​



اوكى اخي المرة الجاية نعمل توقيت للانطلاق


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *انا طبعا كمكنتش عارفه الاجابه كامله لعشره اسئله *
> *بس يكفيني انه استفدت واعرفت اجابات الاسئله*
> *بجد فكره الموضوع رائعه *
> *ربنا يقويكم*
> *ويبارك خدمتكم كليمو وجيلان*​




ماشي يا ميرو

مانت تقدري تغشي

من النت


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2010)

> عجبتك لانها طالع منظرها زي حلول طفل في الاول الابتدائي قدام حلولكم يا جهابزة المثقفين هههههههههههه
> 
> عاوزك تكتبي انواع السلاحف ع الغايب هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بقالنا سنة بنفهم فيك اقرى القوانين بتاعة المسابقة كويس مسموح بالبحث على النت

مفيش خط اكبر من كده اكتبلك بيه

اما بالنسبة لايجاباتك



> صوت النسرماذا يدعى؟؟..
> ذا ساوند اوف ذا ايغل


عايزين الاجابة مش الترجمة



> اليعفور من يكون اي حيوان يعني؟؟
> 
> حمار لانو محمد رسول الاسلام سمى حمارو يعفور
> يمكن معلومتي غلط بس انا عم جاوب من عندي
> هههههههههه



طب انا راضية ذمتك حد يصدق كلام حمار زى ده


> 10 الافعى النيلية ماهى؟؟
> افاعي تعيش في نهر النيل



ياريت عشان اعزمك على رحلة نيلية عندنا

ماشى يا طحبوش انا غشاشة متجيش المسابقة الجاية تبحث على النت جيبها من دماغك برده خليك انت الحلو​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> عجبتك لانها طالع منظرها زي حلول طفل في الاول الابتدائي قدام حلولكم يا جهابزة المثقفين هههههههههههه
> 
> عاوزك تكتبي انواع السلاحف ع الغايب هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




مجرد انه الواحد يا طحبوش

دور ونقب لو مش عارفهم

وعرفهم هما سيدخلوا الدماغ بدون خروج

وكل مرة ستكون الاسئلة مشكلة..

مش زي اليوم


----------



## جارجيوس (10 فبراير 2010)

1 ) يعيس البطريق في النصف الجنوبي للكره الارضيه

2-أ)صوت النسر زعيق
2-ب)صوت الافعى فحيح

3-أ) السلاحف 8 انواع
3-ب) زنابق البحر هي حيوانات شوكيه و تسمى شوكيات البحر 
3-ج) اللؤلؤ يتكون في المحار

4-أ ) موطن الخنزير البري اسيا و شمال افريقيا
4-ب) يبقى الحوت تحت الماء 20 دقيقه
4-ج) يصعد الى سطح الماء و يتنفس من الفتحه التى في اعلى رأسه

5-أ) حيوان لا يغمض عيناه اثناء النوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
5-ب) طائر الزقزوق و هو طائر صغير يقوم بتنظيف فك التمساح
5-ج) الحمام الزاجل أحد أنواع الحمام الذي كان يستخدم لنقل الرسائل في ما مضى، ويتميز هذا الحمام بعودته دوما إلى موطنه

6-أ ) صوت الذئب هو عواء
6-ب) صوت الارنب ضغيب
6-ج) اليعفور هو الغزال

7-أ ) يرقات البعوض كيف تتنفس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
7-ب) صوت البغل هو شحيح
7-ج) صوت الثيران هو الخوار

8-أ ) بيت النمل قريه او وكر
8-ب) بيت النحل هو الخليه
8-ج) بيت العنكبوت هو الشبكه

9-أ) الافعى الطائره هي ثعابين غير ملحوظه دائما نظرا لتواجدها الدائم فوق الاشجار حيث تستطيع هذه الثعابين القفز من شجره الى اخرى 
9-ب) القاقاس الهندي هو هو ما يعرف بالبطاطا السكرية , موطنها الأول الهند وهي غنية بفيتامين (ج) 

10-أ ) الافعى النيلية هي افاعي امريكيه
10-ب) 3 متر

11-أ ) يسمى بيت الدجاج بال ( قن )
11-ب)  يسمى بيت الخيل الاسطبل

12-أ ) يكثر الخيل في امريكا الشماليه , الصين , البرازيل
12-ب) يستخرج السكرين من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

13 ) معرض الوحوش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## جيلان (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> عجبتك لانها طالع منظرها زي حلول طفل في الاول الابتدائي قدام حلولكم يا جهابزة المثقفين هههههههههههه
> 
> عاوزك تكتبي انواع السلاحف ع الغايب هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*مش هسمحلك تشاغب هنا
مفهوم ؟*


----------



## جارجيوس (10 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *مش هسمحلك تشاغب هنا
> مفهوم ؟*



معلش يا جيلان هذي المره سماح بس اذا عملها مره تانيه انا بشلع دنيه​


----------



## جيلان (10 فبراير 2010)

*يا جماعة من حق الكل يجاوب باستخدام البحث
لان المسابقة هدفها اكتساب معلومات جديدة فلو جاوبت بلى تعرفه بس هتكسب ايه جديد
المعلومة لما تبحث عنها هتثبت بدماغك على طول وهتستفاد
لذلك فالبحث مسموح به
واقول لمن يعترض على ذلك ممكن مسمعش مسبقاً عن ما يسمى بامتحانات ال ( open book )
ربنا يوفق الجميع*


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 فبراير 2010)

صح يا جى جى 
احنا بالكلية كان عندنا مواد open book


----------



## جيلان (11 فبراير 2010)

الرابح الاول فى مسابقة المتميزون فى القسم الثقافى ... ( 1 ) 

شكرا لكل الى شاركوا ميرسى كتييييييييير
وعايزيين نشوف اجابتكوا كل مرة


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2010)

*متابعه معاكواااااااااااا يارب الاسئله تكون حلوة هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (21 فبراير 2010)

#*1* 

*انتى تؤمرى يا كوكى هقول لكليمو يزودهم المرة لو انتى جاية :t30:*


----------



## جيلان (21 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> الرب يبارك خدمتكم شكرا جدا ​
> 
> علم يا غالى​


 
*شكرا اخى البركة فيك اكييد وفى كل الاعضاء الى بتشارك *


----------



## جيلان (21 فبراير 2010)

معادنا مع الاسئلة الجديدة يوم الاثنين (22-2 ) التاسعة مساءاً :99:


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 فبراير 2010)

*انا مستنية الاسئلة اهه*
*يارب يكونوا حلوين ونعرف نجاوب عليهم*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على مجهودكوا الرائع جيلان كليمو

انشاء الله تكون الاسئلة حلوة ونجاوبها​


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2010)

الاسئلة حلوة اكيد

بس كل مرة ها تصعب اكتر...


----------



## جيلان (21 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الاسئلة حلوة اكيد
> 
> بس كل مرة ها تصعب اكتر...



*يا لهوى الزومل بيطفش الناااس 30:*
*لاا لاا حلوين خالص الاسئلة والجوايز على كليمو ههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى الزومل بيطفش الناااس 30:*
> *لاا لاا حلوين خالص الاسئلة والجوايز على كليمو ههههههه*



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## zezza (21 فبراير 2010)

:love34:  انا مش فاهمة حاجة خالص 
ممكن حد يشرحلى هو فى ايه ...... اصلى ما كنتش موجودة وقت ما المسابقة اتعملت 
انا قريت عن الشروط بتاعتها 
بس مش فاهمة الاقى الاسئلة فين و ازاى اجاوب عنها يعنى ابعدها على رسالة ولا اجاوب فين بالظبط حد يفهمنى 

معلش هتعبكوا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 فبراير 2010)

*فى انتظار الاسئلة يا كليمو انت وجيلان
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## جيلان (21 فبراير 2010)

zezza قال:


> :love34: انا مش فاهمة حاجة خالص
> ممكن حد يشرحلى هو فى ايه ...... اصلى ما كنتش موجودة وقت ما المسابقة اتعملت
> انا قريت عن الشروط بتاعتها
> بس مش فاهمة الاقى الاسئلة فين و ازاى اجاوب عنها يعنى ابعدها على رسالة ولا اجاوب فين بالظبط حد يفهمنى
> ...


 
*حبيبتى الاسئلة هتكون هنا مكان المشاركة دى   #**1*

*هنعمل تعديل ونضعها مكانها*
*والشروط كما قرأتى فى الموضوع *
*والمعاد بكرة تسعة مساءاً هتلاقى الاسئلة هنا بالموضوع*
*منتظرين مشاركتك انتى وكل الاخوة طبعاً :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## جيلان (21 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا مستنية الاسئلة اهه*
> 
> *يارب يكونوا حلوين ونعرف نجاوب عليهم*​


 



tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا على مجهودكوا الرائع جيلان كليمو​
> 
> 
> انشاء الله تكون الاسئلة حلوة ونجاوبها


 



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فى انتظار الاسئلة يا كليمو انت وجيلان​*​​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم*​




*معادنا بكرة اكيييد*
*ميرسى يا جماعة ويبارك حياتكوا *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 فبراير 2010)

*لووووووول حلوة موت المسابقه دى يا بطوطه
وافقه طبعا كل يوم هنط فى القسم هنا
​*


----------



## جيلان (21 فبراير 2010)

*يا بطوط انتى تنطى زى منتى عااااايزة واحنا نطلع برة ههههههههه*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 فبراير 2010)

مسابقة طيبة قوي
 ممكن تسمحولي اشارك معاكو ^_^​


----------



## kalimooo (22 فبراير 2010)

*المطلوب عشرة  اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟*​ 

1-
ما هو الشيء المليء بالثقوب و لكنه يحتفظ بالماء؟
-أين يصل طول النهار الواحد إلى سنتين؟ 
-ماهي الكواكب التي تزنرها حلقات ؟ 

2-
-ما هي الأعداد الثلاثة التي يساوي حاصل ضربها ، حاصل جمعها؟!!
-من اول من لبس الثياب الحمر ؟ 




3- لماذا
• لماذا سميت جمهورية بوليفيا بهذا الاسم ؟ 
• لماذا امر الاسكندر المقدونى جنوده بحلق لحاهم ؟ 

4- خمن
• لماذا سميت البرازيل بهذا الاسم ؟ 
• ما اسم اول سفينة طافت حول الكرة الارضية ؟
• كيف مات جاجارين رائد الفضاء ؟ 



5- اين
• اين مات الاسكندر المقدونى الذى غزا الشرق ؟
• اين استخدم اول طابع دمعة فى العالم ؟




6- ما معنى
• ما معنى كلمة ( تل ابيب )
• ما معنى كلمة سيناء ؟ 
• ما معنى كلمة اثيوبيا ؟ 


7- فكر
• فى اى مكان كان اول اتحاد لكرة القدم ؟
• ما اسم اول صحيفة صُدرت فى مصر ؟
• ماهو الاسم السابق لدولة زيمبابوى ؟

8- ماهى
• ماهى المدينة التى قدمها انطونيو هدية الى كليوباترا ؟
• ماهى عاصمة اليابان السابقة ؟ 
• ماهى الجائزة التى نالها ( ونستون تشرشل ) ؟

9-
• ماهى الدولة التى عرضتها بريطانيا لاستيطان اليهود ؟
• ماهو الشىء الذى اخترعته هؤلاء العلماء
( جرهام بيل ــــ ..................)
( كولمان ــــ................... )
( الكسندر فولتا ـــــ.............. )


10- من
• من هو الامبراطور الذى قتل امه وزوجته ؟
• من هو صاحب لقيب ديكتاتور ؟
• من هو مُكتشف بحيرة فيكتوريا ؟ 
• من هو الثائر العربى الذى اعدمه الايطاليون التسعين ؟



11-ما اسم اللغة التركية الجنوبية الغربية ؟
ما اصلب مادة فى جسم الانسان ..
من الذي اكتشف البينيسلين ؟





12-
من الذي اكتشف الجراثيم التي تسبب الامراض ؟ 
من الذي اكتشف اللقاح ؟ 
ما طول الامعاء ؟ 


13-
من هي ربة الشعر الغنائي والحماسي في تصور اليونان ؟ 
كيف انتقم زيوس من بروميثيوس ؟ 
من هو الاله الذي منح البشر النار ؟  وممن اختطفها او اخذها
​ 



جييييييييييلان............كلييموووووووووووووووو​


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> مسابقة طيبة قوي
> ممكن تسمحولي اشارك معاكو ^_^​



*طبعا حبيبتى كمان دقايق هتنزل الاسئلة الجديدة وتقدرى تشتركى اكيد *


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2010)

الاسكندر منور الاسئلة هههههههههههه


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 فبراير 2010)

*انا مش فاهمه انا هجاوب هنا ولا برساله خاصه
وهل الا هيحل اول واحد بس الا هيفوز ؟
ولا ايه؟*


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2010)

*هتجاوبى هنا
تكونى اول واحدة تجاوب او لا بردوا جاوبى
لان ممكن الى يحل قبلك تكون اجاباته غير صحيحة والفائز اول واحد يحل الاسئلة صحيييييحة *


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟*​
> 
> 1-
> ما هو الشيء المليء بالثقوب و لكنه يحتفظ بالماء؟
> ...


كفايه تخريف كدة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2010)

1- الاسفنجة

كوكب عطارد

المشترى -زحل - اورانوس

2- (1-2-3 )
قارون

3-نسبة لسيمون بوليفار محرر بوليفيا 

 كي لا يستغلها أعداؤهم إن قتلوهم لجرهم منها

4-نسبة إلى اسم شجرة منتشرة هناك اسمها : بريسيل كان يستخرج منها اللون الأحمر للصباغة

فيكتوريا

حادث طيران

5-  بابل

انجلترا

6-الكلمة عبرية مؤلفة من مقطعين تل الهضبة وافيف تعني الربيع

اسمها كناية عن القمر حين أطلق عليها القدماء اسم الإله "سين"، ( فقد ذكر البعض أن معناها " الحجر )

أثيوبيا كلمة يونانية تعني ذو الوجه المحروق  أطلقه اليونان القدماء على البلاد المتاخمة لحدود مصر جنوباً. 

7-انجلترا

الوقائع المصريه التى اصدرها محمدعلى باشا  فى1805 

روديسيا الشمالية 

8- اريحا فى فلسطين

كيـــوتو 

نوبل

9- اوغندا

كان له الفضل فى اختراع التليفون له اختراعات تانيه كتيره مشهوره بما فيها شغله الاول من نوعه فى الهايدرفويل (المراكب المجنحه) و الايرونوتيكس (الملاحه الجويه)


اول من استخدم مصطلح رأس المال الاجتماعى

اكتشافه الحاشدة المعروفة باسمه Pile Volta كما اكتشف الإلكتروفور Electrophore والمكثاف Condensateur والفرد الكهربائي Le pistolet électrique وطوَّر الأيديومتر Eudiomètre


10-نيرون

ديكتاتور روما يوليوس.

ديفيد ليفجتون .

عمر المختار

11-اللغة الأذرية (آذربایجان) المستخدمة في آذربيجان وشمال غرب إيران 

الاسنان (مينا الاسنان )

ألكسندر فلمنج 

12-العالم الفرنسي لويس باستور 

 الطبيب البريطاني أدوار جينير .

 يبلغ طولها مابين 28 _ 30 قدما


13-"بوليمني" هي ربة الشعر الغنائي وكاليوبي ربة الحماسي .

أمر زيوس فحمل بروميثيوس إلى جبل وقيد بالسلاسل وسلط عليه النسر.

هو بروميثيوس الذي اختطف النار من كور هيفايستوس وحملها إلى البشر.

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 فبراير 2010)

*1-
ما هو الشيء المليء بالثقوب و لكنه يحتفظ بالماء؟

الاسفنج


-أين يصل طول النهار الواحد إلى سنتين؟ 


لعطارد


-ماهي الكواكب التي تزنرها حلقات ؟ 

زحل 
اورانس
مشترى

2-
-ما هي الأعداد الثلاثة التي يساوي حاصل ضربها ، حاصل جمعها؟!!

**
*​*1,2,3 

*​* 

-من اول من لبس الثياب الحمر ؟ 

ال قارون واعترف دى غشتها من جوجل 



3- لماذا

• لماذا سميت جمهورية بوليفيا بهذا الاسم ؟

**سميت باسم سيمون سولفار الا حرر البلد دى*
​*

• لماذا امر الاسكندر المقدونى جنوده بحلق لحاهم ؟ 

حتى : لا يسهل على العدو إمساكهم منها عند الاشتباك 
**
*​*
4- خمن
• لماذا سميت البرازيل بهذا الاسم ؟ 


**على اسم شجر البرسيل الا كانوا بيستخرجوا منه الصبغ الاحمر*
*والله واعلم*​
*
*​* • ما اسم اول سفينة طافت حول الكرة الارضية ؟

فيكتوريا 

• كيف مات جاجارين رائد الفضاء ؟ 

بسبب تحطم الطائرة لخلل فنى فيها

5- اين
• اين مات الاسكندر المقدونى الذى غزا الشرق ؟
بابل تقريبا



• اين استخدم اول طابع دمعة فى العالم ؟

دمعه ولا دمغه ؟

لو دمغه يبقى فى هولندا


 
6- ما معنى

 • ما معنى كلمة ( تل ابيب )
الكلمة عبرية مؤلفة من مقطعين تل الهضبة تل(  ابيب) =افيف تعني الربيع.

• ما معنى كلمة سيناء ؟ 
سيناء اسمها كناية عن القمر حين أطلق عليها القدماء اسم الإله "سين"، ومن الفيروز أخذت صفتها .


• ما معنى كلمة اثيوبيا ؟ 
ثيوبيا كلمة يونانية تعني ذو الوجه المحروق


 7- فكر
• فى اى مكان كان اول اتحاد لكرة القدم ؟
تقريبا انجلترا والله واعلم 



• ما اسم اول صحيفة صُدرت فى مصر ؟


صحيفه الوقائع المصريه
وبصراحه مشفاكرة قوى


• ماهو الاسم السابق لدولة زيمبابوى ؟

* * روديسيا الشمالية *
*
**
*​*
8- ماهى
• ماهى المدينة التى قدمها انطونيو هدية الى كليوباترا ؟

اريحا فى فلسطين


• ماهى عاصمة اليابان السابقة ؟

كيوتو 


• ماهى الجائزة التى نالها ( ونستون تشرشل ) ؟


تقريبا جايزة نوبل فى الادب لانه كان بيألف روايات
وفى روايه اخد عليها الجايزة والصراحه راحه مشفاكرة اسمها 
بس لو ينفع اغشها من النت قولولى هههههه

9-
• ماهى الدولة التى عرضتها بريطانيا لاستيطان اليهود ؟

اوغنده


• ماهو الشىء الذى اخترعته هؤلاء العلماء
( جرهام بيل ــــ ..................)  طائرات وتليفون 
( كولمان ــــ................... )   التلفزيون الالكترونى والثلاجه 
( الكسندر فولتا ـــــ.............. )  وحدات قياس قوه الصوت  والبطاريه الكهربيه

كنت دارسه الحاجات دى فى الفيزياء فى ثانويه عامه قبل الكليه بعنى


10- من
• من هو الامبراطور الذى قتل امه وزوجته ؟

نيرون


• من هو صاحب لقيب ديكتاتور ؟

الا اعطى لقب االديكتاتور بمعنى امبراطور صاخب نفوذ 
ومنفرد باللسلطه كانوا حكام روما 

هى دى ايجابتى  على حسب سؤالكم الغريب 

عشان ساعتها كان اول واحد يتلقب بيها قيصر الرومانى
**
• من هو مُكتشف بحيرة فيكتوريا ؟ 


 ديفيد ليفنجتون
**
*​*
**
*​*
• من هو الثائر العربى الذى اعدمه الايطاليون التسعين ؟

عمر المختار 





11-ما اسم اللغة التركية الجنوبية الغربية ؟


اللغه الازريه 


ما اصلب مادة فى جسم الانسان ..


مينا الاسنان 
على مااعتقد يعنى


من الذي اكتشف البينيسلين ؟


           السير الكسندر فليمنغ

 
12-
من الذي اكتشف الجراثيم التي تسبب الامراض ؟

* *لويس باستور* 
*

**
*​* 
من الذي اكتشف اللقاح ؟ 

**
*​*
ادوارد جنر.


 ما طول الامعاء ؟ 

**
*​*الأمعاء الدقيقة أطول من الأمعاء الغليظة(التي يتراوح طولها بين 4 و 5 أمتار)، إلا أنها أكتسبت صفة "دقيقة" نظراً لقطرها الدقيق نسبياً والبالغ 2.5 إلى 3 سم، حيث أن قطر الأمعاء الغليظة يبلغ حوالي 7.6 سم. و يبلغ طول الأمعاء الدقيقة في البشر بعد سن الخامسة 7 متر (23 قدم) وقد تتراوح بين 4-9 متر (13-26 قدم). وتنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام بنيوية هي:

الإثنا عشري (العفج) ويبلغ طوله 26 سم (9.8 بوصة) طولاً 
المعي الصائم ويبلغ طوله 2.5 متر (8.2 قدم) 
المعي اللفائفي ويبلغ طوله 3.5 متر (11.5 قدم) 

 
للامانه يعنى انا كنت عارفه الايجابه بس جبتها دقيقه من النت
مش غشاها قوى يعنى

 
13-
من هي ربة الشعر الغنائي والحماسي في تصور اليونان ؟ 


بوليمني


 كيف انتقم زيوس من بروميثيوس ؟ 

**
*​*       أمر زيوس فحمل بروميثيوس إلى جبل وقيد بالسلاسل وسلط عليه النسر.




من هو الاله الذي منح البشر النار ؟  وممن اختطفها او اخذها

**
*​*       بروميثيوس الذي اختطف النار من كور هيفايستوس وحملها إلى البشر.
(للامانه دى غشاها من النت احم)
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2010)

*

1-
ما هو الشيء المليء بالثقوب و لكنه يحتفظ بالماء؟>>>>> الإسفنج .   
-أين يصل طول النهار الواحد إلى سنتين؟ 
-ماهي الكواكب التي تزنرها حلقات ؟ >>>>>>  المشتري , زحل , و أورانوس مزنره بالحلقات 

2-
-ما هي الأعداد الثلاثة التي يساوي حاصل ضربها ، حاصل جمعها؟!! >>>>> 1 ، 2 ، 3.-من اول من لبس الثياب الحمر ؟ >>>>>>  قارون




3- لماذا
• لماذا سميت جمهورية بوليفيا بهذا الاسم ؟ 
• لماذا امر الاسكندر المقدونى جنوده بحلق لحاهم ؟ 

4- خمن
• لماذا سميت البرازيل بهذا الاسم ؟ >>>>  اسم البرازيل مشتق من شجر خشب البرازيل أو الخشب الأحمر ( brasilwood ) و الذى سمى بذلك بسبب لون خشبه الأحمر ، و هو - أى الخشب - يستخدم فى صباغة الملابس و الأقمشة . و كلمة برازيل ( brasil ) بالبرتغالية معناها الجمرة أو الجذوة الساخنة المتأججة الملتهبة إلى درجة الاحمرار 
• ما اسم اول سفينة طافت حول الكرة الارضية ؟
• كيف مات جاجارين رائد الفضاء ؟ >>>>  حادث طائرة 


5- اين
• اين مات الاسكندر المقدونى الذى غزا الشرق ؟>>>>   بابل 
• اين استخدم اول طابع دمعة فى العالم ؟




6- ما معنى
• ما معنى كلمة ( تل ابيب ) >>>> تل الربيع 
• ما معنى كلمة سيناء ؟ >>>>  كناية عن القمر حين أطلق عليها القدماء اسم الإله "سين"، ومن الفيروز أخذت صفتها .
• ما معنى كلمة اثيوبيا ؟ >>>>>  الوجوه المحترقة 


7- فكر
• فى اى مكان كان اول اتحاد لكرة القدم ؟
• ما اسم اول صحيفة صُدرت فى مصر ؟>>>> الوقائع المصرية 
• ماهو الاسم السابق لدولة زيمبابوى ؟ >>>> روديسيا الشمالية 

8- ماهى
• ماهى المدينة التى قدمها انطونيو هدية الى كليوباترا ؟
• ماهى عاصمة اليابان السابقة ؟ >>>> كيوتو 
• ماهى الجائزة التى نالها ( ونستون تشرشل ) ؟

9-
• ماهى الدولة التى عرضتها بريطانيا لاستيطان اليهود ؟
• ماهو الشىء الذى اخترعته هؤلاء العلماء
( جرهام بيل ــــ ..................) >>>> الهاتف
( كولمان ــــ................... )>>>> نظرية الاجتماع
( الكسندر فولتا ـــــ.............. ) >>>> البطارية الكهربائية


10- من
• من هو الامبراطور الذى قتل امه وزوجته ؟ >>>> نيرون
• من هو صاحب لقيب ديكتاتور ؟ >>>> هيتلر
• من هو مُكتشف بحيرة فيكتوريا ؟ >>> ديفيد ليفنجستون  
• من هو الثائر العربى الذى اعدمه الايطاليون التسعين ؟ >>>> 



11-ما اسم اللغة التركية الجنوبية الغربية ؟ >>>> الاذرية 
ما اصلب مادة فى جسم الانسان .. >>>>> الاسنان
من الذي اكتشف البينيسلين ؟ >>>>> ألكسندر فلمنج 





12-
من الذي اكتشف الجراثيم التي تسبب الامراض ؟ >>>> العالم الفرنسي لويس باستور 
من الذي اكتشف اللقاح ؟ >>>> ادوارد جنر  
ما طول الامعاء ؟ >>>> حوالى سبعة امتار 


13-
من هي ربة الشعر الغنائي والحماسي في تصور اليونان ؟ 
كيف انتقم زيوس من بروميثيوس ؟ 
من هو الاله الذي منح البشر النار ؟ وممن اختطفها او اخذها​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 فبراير 2010)

*انا هعيط انا هسقط فى الاختيار دة*
*ربنا يسامحكم على التعجيز دة*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 فبراير 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *انا هعيط انا هسقط فى الاختيار دة*
> *ربنا يسامحكم على التعجيز دة*​



تحبي نغير الاسئلة

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *المطلوب عشرة اسئلة صح من اصل 13 سؤال؟*​
> 
> 
> 1-
> ...



:heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat:​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 فبراير 2010)

​


1-

ما هو الشيء المليء بالثقوب و لكنه يحتفظ بالماء؟

الاسفنج

-أين يصل طول النهار الواحد إلى سنتين؟ 
-ماهي الكواكب التي تزنرها حلقات ؟ 

المشتري واورانوس وزحل​ 
2-
-ما هي الأعداد الثلاثة التي يساوي حاصل ضربها ، حاصل جمعها؟!!

1 - 2 - 3

-من اول من لبس الثياب الحمر ؟ 

آل فرعون​ 



3- لماذا
• لماذا سميت جمهورية بوليفيا بهذا الاسم ؟ 

سميت باسم سيمون بوليفار

• لماذا امر الاسكندر المقدونى جنوده بحلق لحاهم ؟ 

كي لا يستغلها الاعداء بعد ان يقتلوهم ليجروهم منها​ 
4- خمن
• لماذا سميت البرازيل بهذا الاسم ؟ 

بسبب انتشار شجرة بريسيل فيها والتي كانوا يستخرجون منها اللون الاحمر للصباغة

• ما اسم اول سفينة طافت حول الكرة الارضية ؟

فيكتوريا

• كيف مات جاجارين رائد الفضاء ؟ 

حادث طائرة​ 



5- اين
• اين مات الاسكندر المقدونى الذى غزا الشرق ؟

في بابل

• اين استخدم اول طابع دمعة فى العالم ؟

في انجلترا
واول طابع حكومي في هولندا​ 



6- ما معنى
• ما معنى كلمة ( تل ابيب )

هي كلمة عبرية تتكون من شقين
تل : الهضبة
ابيب ( افيف ) : الربيع

• ما معنى كلمة سيناء ؟ 

سيناء اسمها كناية عن القمر حين أطلق عليها القدماء اسم الإله "سين"، ومن الفيروز أخذت صفتها .
وتقع فى مصر 

• ما معنى كلمة اثيوبيا ؟ 

الوجه المحترق​ 

7- فكر
• فى اى مكان كان اول اتحاد لكرة القدم ؟

لندن
• ما اسم اول صحيفة صُدرت فى مصر ؟

الوقائع

• ماهو الاسم السابق لدولة زيمبابوى ؟

روديسيا​ 
8- ماهى
• ماهى المدينة التى قدمها انطونيو هدية الى كليوباترا ؟

اريحا

• ماهى عاصمة اليابان السابقة ؟ 

كيوتو

• ماهى الجائزة التى نالها ( ونستون تشرشل ) ؟

جائزة نوبل في الاداب​ 
9-
• ماهى الدولة التى عرضتها بريطانيا لاستيطان اليهود ؟

اوغندا
• ماهو الشىء الذى اخترعته هؤلاء العلماء
( جرهام بيل ــــ الهاتف)
( كولمان ــــ...................الثلاجة )
( الكسندر فولتا ـــــالبطارية)​ 

10- من
• من هو الامبراطور الذى قتل امه وزوجته ؟

نيرون

• من هو صاحب لقيب ديكتاتور ؟

اولمن

• من هو مُكتشف بحيرة فيكتوريا ؟ 

ديفيد ليفنجتون

• من هو الثائر العربى الذى اعدمه الايطاليون التسعين ؟


عمر المختار​ 

11-ما اسم اللغة التركية الجنوبية الغربية ؟

اللغة الآذرية 

ما اصلب مادة فى جسم الانسان ..

مينا الاسنان

من الذي اكتشف البينيسلين ؟

الكسندر فلمنج​ 


12-
من الذي اكتشف الجراثيم التي تسبب الامراض ؟ 

العالم الفرنسي لويس باستور 

من الذي اكتشف اللقاح ؟ 

الطبيب البريطاني أدوار جينير 

ما طول الامعاء ؟ 

طول الأمعاء الدقيقة 6 أمتر 
طول الأمعاء الغليظة 1.5 متر ​ 


13-
من هي ربة الشعر الغنائي والحماسي في تصور اليونان ؟ 

بوليمني

كيف انتقم زيوس من بروميثيوس ؟ 

أمر زيوس فحمل بروميثيوس إلى جبل وقيد بالسلاسل وسلط عليه النسر

من هو الاله الذي منح البشر النار ؟ وممن اختطفها او اخذها

هو بروميثيوس الذي اختطف النار من كور هيفايستوس وحملها إلى البشر​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 فبراير 2010)

*بص يا كليمو انت عملت سؤال واحد شائك من هو الا لقب بالديكتاتور 
على فكرة فى كتير لقبوا باللقب  دة 
الله واعلم بقى انت عايز اول واحد ولا كلهم ولا ايه 
بس بجد سؤال رهيب *
*وبلا شك ايجابتى غلت وهموت واعرف الايجابه الصح ايه*


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *بص يا كليمو انت عملت سؤال واحد شائك من هو الا لقب بالديكتاتور
> على فكرة فى كتير لقبوا باللقب  دة
> الله واعلم بقى انت عايز اول واحد ولا كلهم ولا ايه
> بس بجد سؤال رهيب *
> *وبلا شك ايجابتى غلت وهموت واعرف الايجابه الصح ايه*



*نوو يا كوكا السؤال بيقول من هو صاحب اللقب مش الى لُقب بِه ..
ركزىى :t30:*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 فبراير 2010)

تعالو خذو بخاطري انا بعيط من البارحة اصلي حليت الاسئلة وبعد مخلصت فصل النت 
ليه كده ياربي دانا غلبانة 

اتمنالكو الفوز كولكو بس متنسوش تدعولي عالاسبوع الجاي​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 فبراير 2010)

*هى نتيجة المسابقه دى امته السنه الى جايه زى الكليات ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> تعالو خذو بخاطري انا بعيط من البارحة اصلي حليت الاسئلة وبعد مخلصت فصل النت
> ليه كده ياربي دانا غلبانة
> 
> اتمنالكو الفوز كولكو بس متنسوش تدعولي عالاسبوع الجاي​



*هههههه يا عينى معلش حبيبتى
تتعوض المرة الى جاية
وبعد كدة خوديها كوبى فى تيكست عالجهاز عشن لو فصل النت تفضل موجودة*


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *هى نتيجة المسابقه دى امته السنه الى جايه زى الكليات ههههههههههههههه​*



*لا طبعا السنة الى بعدها حتى لا نُشبٌه بالكليات :t30:*


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2010)

تلت ايام ونعلن يا كوكى بس نعطى فرصة لو فى اى اجابات تانية


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 فبراير 2010)

*انا عدلت من ايجابتى فى سؤالى يا جيلان بتاع مين صاحب اللقب 
انا فهمت من اول انه عاوز الا اتلقب بيه وانا شايفه ان حكام كتار  كانوا 
دكتاتوريين لكن الا اعطى اللقب دة الا فهمته منك تلوقتى وغيرت ايجابتى
لو كان مسموحلى التغير اوك مكنش يبقى ارجعها لاصلها حابه ردك*


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2010)

*المرادى بس لاننا منبهناش يا كركر
لكن بعد كدى مافيش تعديل ...*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 فبراير 2010)

*انا سقطت خلاث 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسئلتكم صعبه موت​*


----------



## جيلان (27 فبراير 2010)

الرابح الاول فى مسابقة المتميزون فى القسم الثقافى ... ( 2 )


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا كليمو
ههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (8 مارس 2010)

يا عينى يا زومل بتغنى وترد على نفسك هههههههه
مش عاجبك تسع صفحات


----------



## Mason (8 مارس 2010)

جميلة الاسئلة بس صعبة شوى
بس هو مين اللى فاز ليش ما ذكرتوا اسمائهم


----------



## جيلان (8 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> جميلة الاسئلة بس صعبة شوى
> بس هو مين اللى فاز ليش ما ذكرتوا اسمائهم


 

الرابح الاول فى مسابقة المتميزون فى القسم الثقافى ... ( 2 ) 

*فى اللينك ده هتلاقى رابح هذا الاسبوع ونتمنى تشاركنا المرة القادمة*


----------

